# Autocruise Starspirit spot light bulbs



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We have a 2006 Starspirit and were wondering if it was possible to change the halogen bulbs to LED to reduce power useage.

Seems very difficult to get the glass lens cover off......however on enquring with a local M/H workshop, they advised that the bulbs could not be changed and we would have to change the whole light fitting. Seems most strange to us.

They are the standard spots that were installed new in 2006 by Autocruise so the question is......has anyone managed to change the bulbs in a Starspirit to LEDs or do we have to change the whole fitting?

Regards


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

BUMP

As our original post was over the bank holiday weekend, thought it best to bump it today as hoped the experts might be back at their laptops/PCs today?

I did yet responses on another forum but hoped some-one in the MHF
family might have some ideas.

Rgds


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Having trouble remembering which ones they are, any chance of a pic to refresh it.

cabby.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The spotlamps in mine are 'Lumo'. They are silver-grey and have a chrome ( plastichrome ) ring around the glass, like these at O'Leary:-- 'Lumo Minispot 12v Halogen @ £12.95.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, you can change them, no problem.

the rim has like a small screwdriver slot around the edge, and they pop off, but they are tight!

the halogen bulbs pull out, and can be replaced with led's like those sold at Ultraleds. I think they are G4 DC6 that I used.

Michael.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Many thanks Michael.........much appreciated......so looks like a bit of force is needed then.

By the way...that is a serious car stable you have there on your avatar!! Are they current?

Love the TR5 as I had a TR4A light years ago. Was over at the Spa Classic 6 hours last September and there were a few TRs racing there. 

Rgds

Brent


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Brent

The TR5 certainly is current, and I've had it for nearly 10 years now.

Unfortunately the AM was only for 3 days - it was hired for my 60th birthday by several family members clubbing together. It was a wrench giving it back, though!

I'll have to do the lottery more often, and hope!


----------



## RobinDelMar (Dec 27, 2020)

I replaced the whole units. 12 Volt Planet Stock them. Easy job to unscrew, rewire, screw new ones in.. job done.


----------

